# a black volvo gets a shine::::guess the mileage



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

well today i had the chance to detail Johns volvo 
a nice black volvo v70 estate
without jumping to the last pic,lets play a little game

guess the mileage ???????????????????????????????

anyway on with the details

a nice black volvo that was just lacking a sparkle,she needed a lift
John dropped the car off nice and early(6:00am,and he collected at 17:00hrs)
the paint has the usual collection of little scratches and scuffs
wasnt looking at getting full correction

the insides were also cleaned by chrisc (the best interior bloke by a mile)
cheers chrirs for your help,couldnt have got it all done without your help :thumb::thumb:

*The process and products*

Car wheels cleaned first with very cherry and various brushes and then washed with iron x
then snowfoamed with Autobrite magifoam
whilst this was dwelling all badges ,shuts etc cleaned with apc and detail brushes
jet washed and clayed with Autobrite clay and used Autosmart reglaze as a lube diluted at 10:1
another snowfoam,jetwashed and then washed with 2bm and Autobrite luxury suds
dried off with towels

Polished up with gtechniq p1 on a hex logic green pad
got as much of the scatches out as possible in the time frame
some of the deeper ones just had to be left

Chrisc then arived with his bag of tricks
the insides were grubby
these were cleaned with george and brisk
the leather was cleaned with raceglaze kit and in certain places a wipe down with a weak mix of g101
all glass cleaned with Autosmart glass glow
sorry but there are not any finished interior pics as the owner John turned up and I forgot to take them :doublesho

after polishing,taken back out for a wash down to remove the dust

applied a layer of Chemical Guys wet mirror finish
then two layers of Blacklight 
then a wipedown with V7

wheels polished and sealed with Migliore wheel seal
and tyres dressed with Migliore bella lustre

on with the pics all c+c wellcome

*GENERAL SCRATCHES*










*CLEAN BUT NO SHINE*










*THE INGRAINED DIRTY LEATHER*










*IRON -X WORKING ITS MAGIC*










*THE SNOWFOAM SHOT*










*THE CLAY FROM THE PASSENGER DOOR,THE WHOLE CAR WAS CLAYED,AND IN GENERAL WAS FULL OF CONTAMINENTS*









*AFTER CLAYING AND A WASH,LOOKING MUCH BETTER*










*SOME MORE LITTLE SCRATCHES,BEFORE GTECHNIC P1*










*AFTER POLISHING,THE CIRCULAR ONE A BIT TOO DEEP*










*NOW THE SPARKLE IS STARTING TO SHOW,ALSO I DONT LOOK THIS UGLY IN REAL LIFE
MUST BE THE CURVE OF THE BODYWORK*










*SOME NICE STRIPEY CLEAN CARPETS*










*A POLISHED SIDE*










*ROOF*










*FRONT END*










*THE ROOF*










*AND IF YOUR STILL HERE ,THE MILEAGE
DID YOU GUESS CORRECT*


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Is that Km or miles, I was going to vote 135k miles


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Is that Km or miles, I was going to vote 135k miles


GOOD OLD ENGLISH MILES:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I said 260k... :lol:

Looks like some nice work there!

:thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work, looks good for a high miler :thumb:


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Some nice work there.


----------



## gregc (Sep 5, 2010)

That looks great wish I could get my car looking that good


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I said 260k... :lol:
> 
> Looks like some nice work there!
> 
> :thumb:


at least your nearer than avanti


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

gregc said:


> That looks great wish I could get my car looking that good


well im only in wath if you want a hand sometime


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steve from wath said:


> at least your nearer than avanti


:lol: you should have left the last picture out to keep the suspense, my mates c70 that I clean is on 147k iirc :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Avanti said:


> :lol: you should have left the last picture out to keep the suspense, my mates c70 that I clean is on 147k iirc :thumb:


True!!

I was going to guess a mileage of 205577, but thought I would go higher...

:lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Steve.
My trusty Volvo clocked up 197K today. Waiting for the big 200k now, was goiong to sell it but may as well drive it into the ground now. Wonder if it could do 300k.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Avanti said:


> :lol: you should have left the last picture out to keep the suspense, my mates c70 that I clean is on 147k iirc :thumb:


i was thinking of say posting mileage pic up in a day or so
but then thought 
sod it here it is :lol::lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Nice work Steve.
> My trusty Volvo clocked up 197K today. Waiting for the big 200k now, was goiong to sell it but may as well drive it into the ground now. Wonder if it could do 300k.


i work with the owner
so i dare say this one will be clocking a few more miles on here
i couldnt belive the overall condition for its mileage,certainly built well


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

perfect job in a wonderful car


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i was spot on my guess was 205577 with 269.0 miles from last trip reset... what do i win? 
:lol: honestly? okay okay, i guess 200k, simply because it looks like its done about 100k at the start of the thread but i thought it must be near 200k or you wouldnt make a game of it, so was close..

looks like its done 20k by the end of the pics :thumb:

my car just turned 1000 miles today :thumb: its on 1004 miles now.
its about a week off being 4 months old. (picked up 1st of january with 6 miles on it from delivery) that 1004 includes a 450 mile round trip to old trafford for the Utd 1 liverpool 0 in the cup game, and a 80-90 mile round trip to chem guys open day.

so without those about 500 miles in 4 months.. about 100-125 miles is about my normal monthly mileage.. maximum i do is 200 a month if i use it alot..

i live about 3 miles from my work.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ Jeez i do about 4k a month.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow looks great, amazing reflections you would think it was a 60-plate!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> ^^ Jeez i do about 4k a month.


lol your a bloody mobile detailer though :lol: (you do have a unit too though dont you?)

i know a few guys that are travelling sales jobs though, they can easily rack up 4-6k a month!!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

i was going for 180k nice example for such high mileage there.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

View attachment 16903


I shall get the lines in order next time:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> month if i use it alot..
> 
> i live about 3 miles from my work.





Mirror Finish said:


> ^^ Jeez i do about 4k a month.


I managed to rack up just over 2k miles last year.....shocking! 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great reflection shots, impressive condition for the miles


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

If it is a D5 it will go on forever! I was in a V70 D5 taxi in Gothenburg that had done 570 000km :doublesho


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

A very inspiring post maybe even more for me than a top line Supercar as this is a real-world "been round the world" car looking amazing after some detailing care and attention.

My thanks for the post I really enjoyed it.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice.


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

Excellent work, really good effort and a good finish. Volvo's really do just lap up the miles like no other and provided they are serviced regularly and maintained above the usual service schedule items, they feel factory fresh and remain trouble free.

Any shots of the leather seats post cleaning?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Any shots of the leather seats post cleaning?

dont think so drivers side was worst steve may have some pictures.
there was a leather brush used to aid in shifting grime.
Gliptone used on it's own though will not get rid of mucky seats a very weak dilution of g101 helps in aid with this.


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Realy great JOB!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Derek Mc said:


> A very inspiring post maybe even more for me than a top line Supercar as this is a real-world "been round the world" car looking amazing after some detailing care and attention.
> 
> My thanks for the post I really enjoyed it.


cheers for your comments
most of us dont see a supercar everyday,rather detail them
i couldnt belive the condition of the car to say how many miles it had done
ill be able to keep an eye on it at work
thanks


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

chrisc said:


> Any shots of the leather seats post cleaning?
> 
> dont think so drivers side was worst steve may have some pictures.
> there was a leather brush used to aid in shifting grime.
> Gliptone used on it's own though will not get rid of mucky seats a very weak dilution of g101 helps in aid with this.


chrisc i didnt get any pics as john turned up early
all i can say is you did a first class job
sorry for not getting pics but if we would have had another 1/2 hr id have took some


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

DSK said:


> Excellent work, really good effort and a good finish. Volvo's really do just lap up the miles like no other and provided they are serviced regularly and maintained above the usual service schedule items, they feel factory fresh and remain trouble free.
> 
> Any shots of the leather seats post cleaning?


sorry mate
owner turned up a bit early so forgot to take em in a rush you tie all loose ends up
but chris who did the insides,did a top job
and it looks all nice and clean again
he even put his fogger machine in it to eleiminate any smells
so if you ever need an interior doing ask chris


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Great results!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

A very good turnaround and incredible mileage! Im 'only' 60,000 behind!

Was saying to the missus after giving the E46 a damn good clean that cars in the last 10 to 15 years do not rust like older cars if you keep on top of them.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yay i was thinking 235k Miles...
Great work and love these motors...:thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

200,000 just run in for a Volvo. Great results though!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Fantastic work Steve !!!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice Job.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks for all your kind words
like doing these "everyday cars"

but the next one i will be posting is another black car

a stunning 911 carrera convert

watch this space


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great post


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> thanks for all your kind words
> like doing these "everyday cars"
> 
> but the next one i will be posting is another black car
> ...


Yay bring it on...:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

james_death said:


> Yay bring it on...:thumb:


here you go james

the front after some g1 love


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Cracking work there Steve :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You swine with the teaser pics...:lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Derek Mc said:


> A very inspiring post maybe even more for me than a top line Supercar as this is a real-world "been round the world" car looking amazing after some detailing care and attention.
> 
> My thanks for the post I really enjoyed it.


That is so true. Anyone can make a new car or supercar look superb with a bit of cleaver photography and cleaver lighting.

I would rather detail and photograph a down at heel car for a correction rather than a newish car.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> lol your a bloody mobile detailer though :lol: (you do have a unit too though dont you?)
> 
> i know a few guys that are travelling sales jobs though, they can easily rack up 4-6k a month!!


Even with the unit my mileage has not dropped off much, still doing at least 60% mobile. Plus driving to London and back every week does not help. I don't even look at the Amex bill anymore for fuel used, her in doors just pays it.

Even with the mileage on it I will still trust it for it's annual run to Malaga.


----------

